# Canyon Coolers



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

We have our Spring inventory in stock. We have made some improvements and added a few new models and colors. 

We have had our Spring production run instock for about a week and a few models have already sold out or will soon. We would like to thank our clients and our new dealers. 

You can buy online, or support these local river stores:

SOTAR
Wet Dreams River Gear
River Works
River Gypsies
Andy & Bax
Camp Clean

(more coming)

We also have FREE shipping on some of our smaller models for April, but again we encourage you to buy local if you have a dealer nearby.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

We would also like to mention the following Dealers:

Glacier Rafting
Riverboat Works

and just to clarify:

DRL River Gypsies (not to be confused with River Gypsies)


----------

